# Anyone played with the Beyma 12P80ND/N ???



## NastyNate (Apr 10, 2013)

*Midbass options, Beyma 12P80ND/N, 12G40, Faitail 10FH500, JBL 2204h???*

I have a 2010 Tahoe with B&C 8NDL51's behind the door cards. The speaker grill is only about 5.5" though so I'm pulling the speaker out from behind the door card and building it into the door independently (large format grill after the fact. I figure if I'm doing all that work, stepping up in size is only logical. 

Doors are deadened and as sealed as they can get. Drums are close, but they don't have quite the impact that a real kit has. They tend to get a little muddled and overwhelmed at my listening volumes.

I will be running the drivers IB in the doors and down to a few options. Trying to stay at $700 or under for the pair and stay under ~5" mounting depth so the speakers don't potrude too far into the interior. I need them to play ~90hz to 1200hz. I have a Zapco DC750.2 bridged for each front midbass (780 watts at 4ohms) so power shouldn't be an issue. Subs are Dayton HO 18's in 15 cubes tuned to 23hz and Eric Stevens mini horns for the upper octaves. I'm aware it's a give and take having a 10-12" driver cover this range but I'm wanting to stay 3 way for simplicity.

Option 1, I have heard little info about these but they look like they would fit the bill in every aspect. Huge VC and would no doubt love the power available. Low LE and great frequency response. 

Beyma 12P80ND/N Speakers - Beyma 12P80ND/N speaker - Beyma 12P80ND/N 1,400 watt 12" woofer for all high efficiency 12" speaker applications. Beyma 12P80ND/N neodymium speaker and other Beyma neodymium lightweight speakers here.

Option 2, Beyma 12G40, might be a bit heavy for the door though and not sure it would reach to 1200hz.

Beyma Speakers - Beyma 12G40 speaker - Beyma 12G40 800 watt 12" woofer for all bass and mid-bass applications. Beyma 12G40 mid-bass and other Beyma 12" speakers here.


Option 3, Faital 10fh500. 

Faital Pro 10FH500 10" Speakers - Faital Pro 10FH500 mid-bass, bass guitar speaker and subwoofer 10" speaker that has a lightweight neodymium magnet - Faital Pro 10FH500 1,200 watt 10" efficiency of 96dB SPL woofer for all high power bass application

Other options: I've also heard the JBL 2204 and 2206h are insanely dynamic but wouldn't reach up to 1200hz and would leave me disappointed. Is this an accurate statement? 

I'm open to most options in the 10-12" range. 

Thanks in advance,
Nate


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

the 2204 will reach 1200 hz but the 2206 will not..found this out using a pair as dj monitors.


----------



## NastyNate (Apr 10, 2013)

Lycancatt said:


> the 2204 will reach 1200 hz but the 2206 will not..found this out using a pair as dj monitors.


Assuming 24db/octave at 1200hz, am I going to regret not having a dedicated mid or will it be enough for an extreme daily driver? I understand it's hard to gauge opinions/preference. If it can get pretty close to the 8ndl51 with just more bottom end, that would be perfect. Just need to find a pair now.


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

I would go with this one

Beyma Speakers - Beyma 12BR70 speaker - Beyma 12BR70 250 watt 12" woofer for all hi-fi and studio monitor bass speakers. Beyma 12BR70 and other Beyma 12" speakers here.

Not exactly high power handling, but should get loud enough, and play low enough in a door IB.


----------



## NastyNate (Apr 10, 2013)

onebadmonte said:


> I would go with this one
> 
> Beyma Speakers - Beyma 12BR70 speaker - Beyma 12BR70 250 watt 12" woofer for all hi-fi and studio monitor bass speakers. Beyma 12BR70 and other Beyma 12" speakers here.
> 
> Not exactly high power handling, but should get loud enough, and play low enough in a door IB.


I ran the 8br40 before, complete letdown. I wouldn't run the BR line again regardless of the size. Plus only 2" VC, 93db at 1w, and fairly ragged response. I'm looking for overkill and dynamics for days, I don't think those fit the bill. Thanks for the suggestion, not trying to poop on your opinion, I just don't think that's the driver for me.


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

Wow cool system here.
I guess you have very sturdy doors because these beasts would beat the crap out of them!
The off axis response might suffer too much with a 12, maybe a 10 would be ok but I see it as a stretch.
The 10FH500 looks interesting, I wanted it too but went with the 10MW/Nd that is more compact (just saw they have the 12MW too).
But mine are on axis, and even if they measured high enough up to the horns, they didn't sound right doing so. So yeah kept them as pure midbass' and added midranges.

Or you could try a good 8 in a door enclosure? I’d say it will work better than a 10 ib

And what about the new ES woofers?


----------



## NastyNate (Apr 10, 2013)

Elgrosso said:


> Wow cool system here.
> I guess you have very sturdy doors because these beasts would beat the crap out of them!
> The off axis response might suffer too much with a 12, maybe a 10 would be ok but I see it as a stretch.
> The 10FH500 looks interesting, I wanted it too but went with the 10MW/Nd that is more compact (just saw they have the 12MW too).
> ...


You bring up very valid points, yeah the doors are solid as all getup, clay and butyl rope with a mountain of mlv and all the other bells and whistles. I wish I could stash them in the kicks but I just don't see a feasible way to make it work. I might have to get to cutting and torch out the footwells. I'm ready to take the next step up. Building an enclosure would be an option as well into the doors. Now I might have to go back to the drawing board... damn it man.


----------



## NastyNate (Apr 10, 2013)

So I'm rethinking a few things, I think I can eek out .7 cubes net or so for an enclosure. Would the Beyma 10g40 or the Faital 10fh500 perform better in this volume? I imagine both would prefer to be vented to handle 80-1200hz. I don't have winisd and not sure what tuning frequencies would be ideal. Thoughts?


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

NastyNate said:


> You bring up very valid points, yeah the doors are solid as all getup, clay and butyl rope with a mountain of mlv and all the other bells and whistles. I wish I could stash them in the kicks but I just don't see a feasible way to make it work. I might have to get to cutting and torch out the footwells. I'm ready to take the next step up. Building an enclosure would be an option as well into the doors. Now I might have to go back to the drawing board... damn it man.


Now I’m sure many had good success with 10/12 in doors or kicks but off axis, maybe someone who tried can chime in.
Also I use my horns a little higher like 1600/2000Hz usually.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

10" max IMO & tune tune tune 

Heard a system with the old ID X69 mid and it rocked like the 2xIDmax 12" were in front of me smashing... 

Kelvin


----------



## NastyNate (Apr 10, 2013)

subwoofery said:


> 10" max IMO & tune tune tune
> 
> Heard a system with the old ID X69 mid and it rocked like the 2xIDmax 12" were in front of me smashing...
> 
> Kelvin



Yeah I am seeing how bad beaming becomes over 10". Definitely staying 10" on axis. I'm pretty sure the Faital 10PR310 in about 10 liters sealed is going to scream although I'm not sure what frequency I'll be excursion limited spl wise at 800 watts per driver. If I need to go bigger then I can eek out up to about .7 Cubes gross, maybe a hair more. I could go vented but I'm not sure what type of box it would be happy in. My WINISD skills are severely limited and every box I model has horrible group delay (was told ms x hz should be less than 400?) 

Thoughts?


----------



## fenis (Apr 12, 2008)

I wouldn't run a 12 in the doors off axis with mini horns - maybe if you had the full size horns playing down to 800hz and if you angled the 12's slightly you could get away with it. I'm running the Beyma 10MW/Nd (10 inch) angled in a tiny bit up to 1000hz with full size horns (HP at 1200hz 12dB/oct) and this combination works awesome!


----------

